# Is Uber's commercial and contingent collision insurance sufficient?



## Dominick Wellson (Oct 29, 2014)

*Details on the insurance policy held by Uber:*

*$1 million of liability coverage per incident.* Uber holds a commercial insurance policy with $1 million of coverage per incident. This policy covers drivers' liability from the time a driver accepts a trip request through the app until the completion of a trip. This policy is primary to the driver's own policy, covering from the first dollar.
*$1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident.* In December, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with an uberX vehicle and doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy of $1 million per incident covers bodily injury. This is important to ensure that riders are protected in a hit and run.
*$50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.*This policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.
*$50,000/$100,000/$25,000 of contingent coverage between trips.* During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers driver liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S.


----------



## PartTimeUberBoston (Sep 30, 2014)

In one answer... NO!

Instead of relying on Uber Blogs... Contact you own private insurance carrier, and they will tell you that you cannot drive for uber using your car that is under a personal insurance policy. Period. 

If you want to assume the risk of driving that's only something YOU can decide yourself. Me I quit uber since it became abundantly clear, I did not have the proper coverage nor was I going to spend big $$$ to get commercial insurance from another agency.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

PartTimeUberBoston said:


> In one answer... NO!
> 
> Instead of relying on Uber Blogs... Contact you own private insurance carrier, and they will tell you that you cannot drive for uber using your car that is under a personal insurance policy. Period.
> 
> If you want to assume the risk of driving that's only something YOU can decide yourself. Me I quit uber since it became abundantly clear, I did not have the proper coverage nor was I going to spend big $$$ to get commercial insurance from another agency.


100% correct.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Dominick Wellson said:


> *Details on the insurance policy held by Uber:*
> 
> *$1 million of liability coverage per incident.* Uber holds a commercial insurance policy with $1 million of coverage per incident. This policy covers drivers' liability from the time a driver accepts a trip request through the app until the completion of a trip. This policy is primary to the driver's own policy, covering from the first dollar.
> *$1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident.* In December, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with an uberX vehicle and doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy of $1 million per incident covers bodily injury. This is important to ensure that riders are protected in a hit and run.
> ...


You keep dragging this information forward when you have been suitably advised to get your own professional advice from properly licensed insurance professionals for your area. Many of us have been advised that our personal auto policies are NOT suitable for this activity. What more is it that you want to hear?

You even said you heard the same things yourself.

So what is your point?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

PartTimeUberBoston said:


> In one answer... NO!
> 
> Instead of relying on Uber Blogs... Contact you own private insurance carrier, and they will tell you that you cannot drive for uber using your car that is under a personal insurance policy. Period.
> 
> If you want to assume the risk of driving that's only something YOU can decide yourself. Me I quit uber since it became abundantly clear, I did not have the proper coverage nor was I going to spend big $$$ to get commercial insurance from another agency.


Did you find a carrier that would do this? And it was just to expensive? Or what?


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

There's a new hybrid insurance policy 
out now specifically for "ride-sharing". 

Check out Erie Insurance.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Enovvy said:


> There's a new hybrid insurance policy
> out now specifically for "ride-sharing".
> 
> Check out Erie Insurance.


bout' time


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

Goober said:


> bout' time


Yes. Read about it yesterday. Just go to the site and search for an agent via zip code.


----------



## Tomcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Erie is apparently only available from Wisconsin over to New York and down to NC. Not yet in the west or far south.


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

Tomcat said:


> Erie is apparently only available from Wisconsin over to New York and down to NC. Not yet in the west or far south.


Seems they were first to step up to the plate.

Hmm..maybe I should become an agent...

Looks like this could be a nice niche market.. $$$$


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

HELL NO !!!!!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

I am still trying to figure out who voted yes???....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

can somebody define "sufficient"? or tell what would be considered "sufficient" ?


----------



## Dominick Wellson (Oct 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can somebody define "sufficient"? or tell what would be considered "sufficient" ?


The one that covers driver and his car, not just passengers or third party. On personal side, experts recommend to get at minimum 100k/200k bodily injury and their contingent policy only covers 50k/100k. And to qualify for contingent policy you have to go to your insurer first which in this case is big no no.

Also, no phone number published to call for accidents, just "24h email", their agents using only nicknames in emails, their exaggerated claims such as "Uber has best-in-class insurance coverage" (yes, that was in their email reply!) and other issues are quite bone chilling.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

What definition of ride sharing does erie use?


----------



## Dominick Wellson (Oct 29, 2014)

In my opinion, Uber instead of calling itself "rideshare platform", should call itself "high-tech ********* service" especially with lack of insurance and type of business they provide.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dominick Wellson said:


> The one that covers driver and his car, not just passengers or third party. On personal side, experts recommend to get at minimum 100k/200k bodily injury and their contingent policy only covers 50k/100k. And to qualify for contingent policy you have to go to your insurer first which in this case is big no no.


Um, okay, so with Erie's hybrid policy this would still be a no no?


----------



## Ben Keebler (May 31, 2016)

Dominick Wellson said:


> *Details on the insurance policy held by Uber:*
> 
> *$1 million of liability coverage per incident.* Uber holds a commercial insurance policy with $1 million of coverage per incident. This policy covers drivers' liability from the time a driver accepts a trip request through the app until the completion of a trip. This policy is primary to the driver's own policy, covering from the first dollar.
> *$1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident.* In December, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with an uberX vehicle and doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy of $1 million per incident covers bodily injury. This is important to ensure that riders are protected in a hit and run.
> ...


What about gap insurance for your vehicle??? Uber does not care about it's drivers....... they do not provide gap insurance.....


----------



## Ben Keebler (May 31, 2016)

Dominick Wellson said:


> In my opinion, Uber instead of calling itself "rideshare platform", should call itself "high-tech illegal cab service" especially with lack of insurance and type of business they provide.


Yup... I learned the hard way. DRIVER BEWARE....... look at Lyft and check with your insurance company.... UBER does not care about it's drivers.....


----------



## Ben Keebler (May 31, 2016)

Dominick Wellson said:


> The one that covers driver and his car, not just passengers or third party. On personal side, experts recommend to get at minimum 100k/200k bodily injury and their contingent policy only covers 50k/100k. And to qualify for contingent policy you have to go to your insurer first which in this case is big no no.
> 
> Also, no phone number published to call for accidents, just "24h email", their agents using only nicknames in emails, their exaggerated claims such as "Uber has best-in-class insurance coverage" (yes, that was in their email reply!) and other issues are quite bone chilling.


Sufficient should also include gap insurance for the driver and his vehicle. DRIVER BEWARE -- Uber does not care about it's drivers....


----------



## Ben Keebler (May 31, 2016)

Dominick Wellson said:


> *Details on the insurance policy held by Uber:*
> 
> *$1 million of liability coverage per incident.* Uber holds a commercial insurance policy with $1 million of coverage per incident. This policy covers drivers' liability from the time a driver accepts a trip request through the app until the completion of a trip. This policy is primary to the driver's own policy, covering from the first dollar.
> *$1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage per incident.* In December, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with an uberX vehicle and doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy of $1 million per incident covers bodily injury. This is important to ensure that riders are protected in a hit and run.
> ...


I'm getting a sign to display in my car that warns Uber drivers of this scam....


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> I am still trying to figure out who voted yes???....
> View attachment 2558


----------



## Net_Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

Are you guys being brainwashed by the insurance companies or do you have real world examples of Uber not providing sufficient coverage? Drivers already make close to nothing as it is. If we all have to worry about additional insurance on top what we already have, why drive at all? I mean, with minimum wage going up to $15/hour pretty soon, why do this at all?


----------

